# 2.0 TSI UOA at 9000 miles



## BrutalDictator (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

What oil?


----------



## BrutalDictator (Jun 28, 2012)

idk, trying to find out. Looks like a Euro low-saps.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

its castrol syntec. but i suspect probrably 5w40. as the service writer at the dealer didnt give a confident answer.


----------



## BrutalDictator (Jun 28, 2012)

Overbase calcium and low magnesium isn't Syntec 5w-40.

I wonder if it's an instance of low-saps run for a long time in contact with the high sulphur and alcohol USA fuels. I've been saying that's not a good combo, those additive packs are too light.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Probably because of high cst after 9000 miles.
It seems that Castrol 5W40 improved a little.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

BrutalDictator said:


> Overbase calcium and low magnesium isn't Syntec 5w-40.
> 
> I wonder if it's an instance of low-saps run for a long time in contact with the high sulphur and alcohol USA fuels. I've been saying that's not a good combo, those additive packs are too light.


You think it could be SLX or LL-03?


----------



## BrutalDictator (Jun 28, 2012)

Still a 30 weight, with decent flashpoint (no fuel).


----------



## BrutalDictator (Jun 28, 2012)

That's exactly what I think it is, SLX Pro OE. SLX (II) was actually the original name of German Syntec.

Anyway, I'm toying with the idea of getting my final free 30k oil change with something other than drum Syntec 5w-40, going into winter. So, I'll try SLX, but would prefer M1 0w-40. I see the dealer has M1 ESP 5w-30 and 5w-40 for TDI 507 service. 

I can always drain it in a week and put in whatever I have, most likely M1 0w-30 SL that's really old now. I have to use oil up in order of date codes or it really would go obsolete. Other than that, I change visc for seasons. 40 is ok in summer, but not in winter.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

BrutalDictator said:


> Still a 30 weight, with decent flashpoint (no fuel).


Yeah that is what I am thinking. I did not hear that dealers are using GC. I use GC in CC, so far good.


----------



## BrutalDictator (Jun 28, 2012)

Not so much, as there is supposedly a VW part number for GC, it simply was the factory-fill because those engines went onto VW 503.01 service, the true LL Long-Life spec at 30,000km, so that's also the factory oil. Good to go for 18k miles, believe it or not.

AoA/VoA dropped the ball so many times, it's best to just do what you know is right. I did a 1000 miles original change and every 4 months. 2x a year is pretty ideal though, and simply leaving the filter in place makes it a no-brainer. Toss a filter at 5k....why???

Later....:wave:


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

BrutalDictator said:


> Not so much, as there is supposedly a VW part number for GC, it simply was the factory-fill because those engines went onto VW 503.01 service, the true LL Long-Life spec at 30,000km, so that's also the factory oil. Good to go for 18k miles, believe it or not.
> 
> AoA/VoA dropped the ball so many times, it's best to just do what you know is right. I did a 1000 miles original change and every 4 months. 2x a year is pretty ideal though, and simply leaving the filter in place makes it a no-brainer. Toss a filter at 5k....why???
> 
> Later....:wave:


Yeah, I am originally from Europe, I know that they go with oils for a long drain. However, only in EU. Markets with "dirty" fuelas are not with Long drain intervals.


----------

